# Councelling Questions



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hoping to have a known donor IVF with eggs donated by my cousin.

Does anyone know the type of questions/topics covered at the councelling sessions?

Has anyone ever been turned down for treatment?

Thanks 

Pam x


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Pamela

I had DE with my sister's eggs.  The counselling isn't a test of your suitability, but in cases where the donor is known to the recipient, there will be an ongoing relationship and you all (partners included) need to be sure of where you will all stand if you are successful and have a baby.  Issues like what and when you will tell the child of its origins, how you would deal with problems in pregnancy and what sort of relationship the donor will have with the child.  We found it all quite helpful, but other people's experiences were not all as positive.  If you look back through previous threads, I have discussed this with other people previously, which may help.  You are welcome to ask more.  Good luck!

Essex Girl x


----------

